# A Great Pyrenees?



## rasmusjc (Sep 24, 2022)

What do you guys know of Great Pyrenees?  My daughter decided to try to adopt one, but she is finding it may be a lot more trouble than she thought...so we'll end up with him since we have the house and backyard.  A beautiful 70 pound ( 31.75kg ) white dog that I have to be careful not to trip over, especially since I'm still recovering over my partially replaced hip from 2 years ago.

Also, I'm not sure how this might go yet.  We had to put down our dog of 18 years last year and I'm not sure we've fully recovered from that either.

Oh well........We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 24, 2022)

I have a Pyr. Be prepared foe A LOT of barking. That`s just what they do. And they rarely come when called,but love to escape. I love my girl,but I won`t get another. Oh,and they do shed year round.


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2022)

My best friend has a lab/GP mix.  He has the best of both breeds and is a delight.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 24, 2022)

I have not owned one but the neighbor behind had both a white and a black. Prepare for a lot of food cost, grooming care and get a pooper scooper.  You did not say what age the dog is.  I woulld think the dog is going to get a lot larger and heavier than 70lbs.  

If it is still young get it leash trained, able to tolerate nail clipping at home. I inherited a pure blood chow.  He was still young but now is at 90lbs. The fur and shedding is a lot of work, both in brushing and vacuuming everyday.  I can't control him on a leash. He is happy to get in the car for a ride but I have to have help getting him into the vet and the groomer. 

The two pyr. that lived behind me were not big barkers but I think they were well trained as pups. I think they are gentle giants that are very loving and sweet.  Just there size is enough to keep people from coming on to your property uninvited.  My big boy looks mighty scary but he is just a big sweetheart, he would rather knock you down and lick you face until you pee your pants.  When the plumber comes he is afraid, then he realizes one of my littles is the one who will bite.  I do put up all three if a stranger is in the house.  You might also contact your homeowners if you are going to have a big dog.  I also put a lock on my gate after someone went in th yard after dark and left the gate open.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 24, 2022)

Best dog I ever had. She was smart and calm. Is not a subservient dog. Is protective but calm about it. They were bred to protect sheep from wolves. If you live in hot summers have the groomer do a puppy cut before summer arrives, their coat is layered for very cold weather.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> My best friend has a lab/GP mix.  He has the best of both breeds and is a delight.


My Gigi also has some Lab in her. She is BIG-130 pounds. And yes,she IS a delight,but I wish we lived on more acreage. One acre is a little small for her.
I adopted Gigi from a rescue when she was 2-she is 5 now. She had lived on the streets most of her life,and when she was rescued,had been covered in green paint or glue or something. She had to be completely shaved.So her living on the streets may well be the reason she did not get good training in her early years.She does,however,have excellent house manners,as my friend who runs the rescue makes sure that all dogs that come through her rescue get their house manners down pat before they are adopted out.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 25, 2022)

Gigi


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Gigi


She's beautiful.


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Gigi


She looks a lot like Buddy except he's a wee bit darker.  He has extra toes.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 25, 2022)

We had a mixed breed  but she loved the farm. Bark, bark, bark... don't come when called...will run away for miles if "escapes".  We had her 14 years and she was family. 

"Snowball"


----------



## Jules (Sep 25, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Gigi


What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Della (Sep 27, 2022)

I've wanted one ever since I saw this video:


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 27, 2022)

I worked on a farm that used Great Pyrenees as guard dogs for goat herds. These dogs are not happy unless they are working outside and have a large area to roam. They are difficult to confine to a typical suburban back yard. 
 Pyrenees first line of defense when they feel they’ve encountered a threat to the herd or their human is to knock that threat to the ground. Biting is a last defense.

Grooming is an issue also so be prepared.

I love them but they should be allowed to do the work they were bred for.


----------



## MsFox (Sep 27, 2022)

The Great Pyrenees is happiest on a sheep ranch as a working dog. They can make good pets, but really love being herd dogs because that is their breeding. I would look for an older one that is retired for a pet, but they still need a lot of outdoor space. A GP that barks is not a happy dog.


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 9, 2022)

Uh oh........appears we will be inheriting my daughter's 70lbs. 7-month old Pyrenees since we have a back yard.  (Don't worry, he will be mainly an indoor dog.....we aren't going to let him be out during the summer in our 90F to 108F degrees weather.)


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 31, 2022)

Welp, my daughter gave us her dog, so now we get to learn about large 70 lbs. (31.75 kg) pyrenese (which I'm told for this dog breed is small).

At least he seems to like the back yard (and, yes, he is a gentle giant):


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> Welp, my daughter gave us her dog, so now we get to learn about large 70 lbs. (31.75 kg) pyrenese (which I'm told for this dog breed is small).
> 
> At least he seems to like the back yard (and, yes, he is a gentle giant):
> 
> View attachment 247711


He's so handsome! What's his name? I hope you all enjoy many loving years together!


----------



## rasmusjc (Nov 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> He's so handsome! What's his name? I hope you all enjoy many loving years together!


His name is Shiner, and he is 2 years old.  I have a feeling he is here to stay...........He seems to like us.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2022)

Have lots of fun!


----------



## Jules (Nov 2, 2022)

He’s a good looking fellow.  Enjoy.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 3, 2022)

Our spayed female lived with us for 13 years. Beautiful dog. Congrats on getting your new family member. He looks like he will be a great companion.


----------

